# crawford county



## davidf

first year turkey hunting crawford county finally heard the first gobble this past saturday. was wondering if this is normal?


----------



## benbishop6602

*Crawford co. , come on September !!*

Whos excited about the upcoming deer season in Crawford county ??


----------



## marknga

I am, can't wait for it to cool down. Going to check trail cam later today.


----------



## benbishop6602

Amen to that. I cant wait for cooler temps. My first time hunting Crawford Co. in a few years. G. L. to you this fall !


----------



## marknga

benbishop6602 said:


> Amen to that. I cant wait for cooler temps. My first time hunting Crawford Co. in a few years. G. L. to you this fall !



What part of Crawford? I'm hunting up off 80 just east of Roberta/Knoxville.


----------



## davidf

i'm ready for it to cool and get in the woods. i have been working food plots and praying for rain. i will be off 128 west of roberta about 2 miles.


----------



## benbishop6602

*crawford co.*

Im also east of Roberta off 80 , off Knoxville rd.  maybe 15 min. from 475.


----------



## marknga

benbishop6602 said:


> Im also east of Roberta off 80 , off Knoxville rd.  maybe 15 min. from 475.


 
10-4 ... I am a little further west . Where Sandy Point hits US 80.


----------



## benbishop6602

*Crawford co*

IM just off of Ray Frost rd.


----------



## benbishop6602

*pawed places, 1 rub*

Havent been in the woods too much, I found few pawed places. One had a pinky sized limb broken hanging over it ! Green leaves on the limb, dying leaves on the hanging limb. Anyone else seeing this in Crawford county this early ??.


----------



## marknga

Was over at the lease Thursday to check trail cam and didn't see any rubs yet. No new scrapes just the ones they always use. 
Can't wait til Saturday.


----------



## davidf

was out saturday checking food plots and bush hogging the drive didn't see any scrapes. hope we get get some rain this week to get my plots growing.


----------



## yellowhammer73

davidf said:


> was out saturday checking food plots and bush hogging the drive didn't see any scrapes. hope we get get some rain this week to get my plots growing.



The lack of rain is the reason we wait till the 3rd week of bow season before planting food plots. Just to stinking hot and dry in crawford. We've been hunting crawford about 8 out of the past 10 years and the last few weeks of bow season always works out best for us when planting.


----------



## davidf

this is my second year in crawford i bought some property there last year and didn't have  time to do much before the season opened. trying to get a good start this year hopefully the rain cooperates.


----------



## marknga

Hunted Saturday morning but didn't see anything. Bachelor bucks have disappeared.
Hope it is raining over there this afternoon


----------



## BUCK 87JT

looks like its going to be raining Wednesday through the following Wednesday according to the weather channel. If you can be there right before or right after the deer should be moving


----------



## marknga

Hunted this morning didn't see anything.  Looks like we had some rain but sure could use some more


----------



## benbishop6602

*hunting in the heat*

Think im gonna give it another try this weekend in the heat I guess .


----------



## marknga

Hunted yesterday morning and seen a doe and 2 bucks. Not the bucks I was looking for but it was great to see them working the licking branch. 
I am ready for it to cool down. We need some rain so we can these food plots planted.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Went Monday and watched 4 does for an hour and half!! Headed back in the morning


----------



## davidf

checked my cameras yesterday the bucks are starting to show up. I got more buck pictures than does this past week, looks like its going to be a good season.


----------



## marknga

Hunted Wednesday evening and saw a doe. Then hunted a different stand Thursday morning and didn't see anything. Probably won't be able to go again til Thursday. 
Good luck guys.


----------



## benbishop6602

*slow start*

Havent seen anything  much yet, but im very excited knowing its gonna get cooler and we got some REALLY NICE BUCKS on our Crawford Co. Club ! Good Luck to everyone !


----------



## benbishop6602

*processor near lizela in crawford co.*

What deer processor do you guys/gals use in Crawford co.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Headed down Friday morning! 55 degree morning! Hoping that will have the bigger deer moving


----------



## 01Foreman400

Good luck!


----------



## BUCK 87JT

when is rut activity usually? rut map is calling for the middle of November. what are yalls past experiences?


----------



## marknga

Well based on past history from other guys in the club and my experience the last 2 years ... November 11th is the magic day.
I think that 2nd week to 3rd week of November is it. 
I had a picture of 4 little bucks together this past Saturday morning. Surprised they still hanging out. Did see a spike on Sunday morning. Plots were planted last week but man the forecast for rain??? None.


----------



## davidf

i'm still getting pictures of bucks running together. a couple of small bucks have been sparring a little the older bucks aren't paying them any attention.


----------



## marknga

Hunted Monday afternoon didn't see a deer. Man the woods are dry. Walking thru the pines and the pine needles are crunchy. Trail cam pics have trickled down to just a few. Thought my scouting was over but guess tomorrow I will check out a couple other spots.
y'all be careful out there.


----------



## davidf

i'll be headed out Saturday morning for with the muzzle loader for the first hunt of the year. liking these cool mornings looking forward to watching the sun rise from a tree.


----------



## marknga

Moved a stand Thursday and hunted it this morning saw a couple small bucks about an hour apart. Should get good soon.


----------



## benbishop6602

*pw weekend*

Walked in on a doe in a plot this morning .After the hunt I  Pulled my card had 3 does 1 ? little after 8am. Forgot to reset alarm time  from work weekend. Let her go, enjoyed finishing up pw weekend on a positive note!


----------



## davidf

Good luck in the  woods this weekend.......everyone be safe


----------



## marknga

Hunted this morning, saw a doe. Only heard 1 shot .... good luck. Headed to Franklin County to hunt with my dad.


----------



## benbishop6602

*Opening weekend*

Saw 10 deer this weekend. Not a bad start in a new club .


----------



## HughW

I hunted just half day on Saturday am.  Saw five does. Heard four or five shots.  Windy in am.  Some of my club members told me Saturday evening was good with lots of deer spotted.


----------



## davidf

had a slow opening weekend didn't see anything saturday morning.  busted some out of the bottom i was hunting saturday evening on my way in and nothing came back thru.


----------



## marknga

Hunted Tuesday (last night) and didn't see anything.
Hunted this morning and saw 5. Mama and 2 little ones then this little spike comes running in and the mama ran him off.
A few minutes later another spike comes in and they start pushing each other around trying to be big and bad. Funny as heck all the posturing and ears laid back... fun to watch.
Might not be long now.


----------



## davidf

i'm off work  november 7th thru the 11th hoping i hit it right. i'm seeing the little bucks sparing on cameras the grown ones aren't paying any attention to them yet.


----------



## benbishop6602

*rut vac, im  new in crawford co.*

Im off 11/8 thru at least 11/16 , hope cooler temps will pick up the action in Crawford co.


----------



## yellowhammer73

We are down on the Magnolia Swamp. South of Roberta and west of hwy 341.

Opening day of rifle season I had 2 mature bucks still running together. Both bucks were in the 120" class range.

A couple club members were still getting trail cam pics of mature bucks running together as late as the 26th of Oct. Latest I've ever seen. 

This past weekend we had a nice 8 point taken. 115-120 range buck. He was rubbing a tree and making a scrape. His hocks were showing no sign of turning color at all.

Now the 1 1/2- 2 1/2 year old bucks are starting to hassle the does. But they are young and dumb and can't figure out what to do. Just they know they need to be doing something. lol!

We have almost no food plots this year. Haven't had rain in about 10 weeks. Awful right now! We are slap loaded with acorns though. Thank goodness for that.

We've hunted Magnolia swamp 8 out of the past 11 years and I can tell you without a doubt........ If you'er not in the woods from the 10th of Nov. everyday you can until Dec. you'er missing some of the best BIG buck hunting in the county.

We will be there from 11/08-11/20. Hope to make it happen.

Good luck to everyone and post up pics of those monsters.


----------



## davidf

i got in a hunt yesterday and had does all around feeding on acorns right at dark i hit the grunt call and pulled in a  buck. i couldn't tell much about him all i knew he wasn't one on the hit list. he pushed the does around for a few minutes then eased on out. i'm hoping this cool snap coming in gets them fired up. i'll be hitting it hard the 5th thru  13th trying to make it happen.


----------



## HughW

Folks,
Any updates on rut activity would be appreciated.
Rubs, scrapes, chasing?  I am guessing rut is running a little late this year due to hot weather and drought.


----------



## marknga

Hunted a few times this week. Seeing small bucks, grunted in a couple yesterday morning. Had a good 11 pt killed last Saturday.
Not hearing many shots at all. 
This Sunday should be great. 
Good luck and keep sharing.


----------



## HughW

Activity picked up significantly this weekend over last.  Everyone that hunted saw plenty of does and a few bucks.  One guy even reported seeing chasing.  I think rut is just starting.  Next weekend should be good!


----------



## deerbandit

Hows everyone think this weekend will be? Friday high is supposed to be 77, then 70 Saturday and 68 Sunday. Hopefully the temp will have them up and moving.


----------



## marknga

I think it is time to be in the woods. Going to try and get over there every chance I can. With the time change I can go over hunt in the morning for a couple of hours.
Good luck.


----------



## yellowhammer73

This past weekend several bucks were seen out "seeking".

We had a Monster taken! 12 point stud! I don't want to spoil the story so keep an eye out on next months GON mag.

Good luck everyone. Be safe.


----------



## yellowhammer73

The big 12 green scored at 156 3/4. Great buck!


----------



## marknga

yellowhammer73 said:


> The big 12 green scored at 156 3/4. Great buck!



Great buck indeed! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## mattech

yellowhammer73 said:


> This past weekend several bucks were seen out "seeking".
> 
> We had a Monster taken! 12 point stud! I don't want to spoil the story so keep an eye out on next months GON mag.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Be safe.



He's a beast for sure


----------



## davidf

We are seeing rubs and scrapes everywhere it should be getting right. We are seeing does but no chasing yet...I'm off all week so we still got  a lot time..


----------



## HughW

Saw rubs.  Did not see any bucks today.  Pretty dead.  Hope we get some rain over weekend.


----------



## HughW

Things are picking up.  Still not in full blown rut, but young bucks mingling with does, acting assertive.  Hopefully, things should really heat up this weekend with cooler weather.  Just need some rain.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

morning of 11/10 I watched bucks chase does all morning and into the afternoon. saw 11 total, and some great 2 1/2 year olds and one 3 1/2 year old. That evening no action at all.


----------



## deerbandit

This is a weird year for the rut, or at least for me. I'm seeing scrapes but they haven't been checked, seeing fresh rubs, but seeing young bucks together and does with yearlings still. I'm not sure if it has passed and if it just hasn't kicked in yet. 

Friday night the 11th I called in a young 5 point and then Saturday night I had the same 5 point feeding with a spike and another deer that I couldn't make out.


----------



## davidf

i am seeing a lot of scrapes but it doesn't look like they come back and check them. we are seeing does and young bucks but no sign that rut that has started.


----------



## ixibiggreg

Been seeing little bucks cruising for the past week. Had a little one come in to the can call this morn. Doe are acting normal and still have little ones with them. Had 6 bucks on camera one night this week. I'm down on the south end off 341 near peach/crawford line. First time hunting this tract during november, seems like its started some or fixin to....? I'll be living in the stand this weekend in hopes of a good one cruising by!


----------



## marknga

haven't gotten to hunt much the past week... hate to miss the "prime rut" but that is the way it works. 
Still getting small bucks on cam, does with little ones. Went this past Monday evening and didn't see anything. Unless something comes up I will be in the stand in the morning.
Good luck.


----------



## marknga

Hunted Friday morning saw a little buck. Checked cams and have bucks moving in daylight. Nothing I want to shoot , but some nice young bucks. 
Fellow member shot a nice old 8pt yesterday morning at 9:45 chasing a doe. 
Should be good Sunday morning, temp in the low 30's.


----------



## ixibiggreg

Didn't hunt today, scouted out another area and hung two new stands. Will be out in the morning for sure though, update to follow! Good luck to those headed out in the morn!!


----------



## marknga

Hunted Sunday morning. Finally felt like deer season and the wind even stayed low. Saw a small buck chasing a doe, mean he was in full gallop coming down the powerline.
That was it.


----------



## davidf

hunted saturday in the wind didn't see anything, didn't make it out sunday. i got a 3 day work week then 4 days of hunting good luck to everyone hunting this week .....be safe


----------



## marknga

Did a short hunt before coming into work this morning. Didn't see a thing. Hope this ain't the end. Usually after Thanksgiving the deer seem to vanish.
Weather finally feels right. 
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and good luck.


----------



## ixibiggreg

Sunday morning I watched a 4pt push around four doe that didn't want nothing to do with him at all haha, than around 8:45 i saw a dang good 8 outside his ears come cruising across clearcut, i grunted and bleated at him, all he did was look in my direction than continue on his journey. I took a shot at him, and i never shoot long distances but I would've kicked myself if I hadn't...clean miss at 247yds lol. Haven't seen much else on Mon or Tue at all. Will be out in the morning to see if I can luck out. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## marknga

Hunted this morning and besides a few hundred duck rounds didn't hear any shots... oh and didn't see any deer. Checked couple cams and all I had was some does with little ones.
Afraid they are pulling the annual disappearing act on me.


----------



## davidf

after 4 days of hunting all i saw was does no bucks seen on my place or neighbors... with the rain in the forecast and having seed left over i plowed and planted 2 food plots sunday afternoon. hopefully they come in by the end of the season.


----------



## marknga

Can't wait til the rain comes, heck I may go hunt in the rain. We reseeded a couple little spots.
Hunted yesterday, saw a doe.


----------



## benbishop6602

*tough year, but its been fun*

Been a tough year. Seen deer every weekend  since black powder weekend , but big boy aint come out yet. Hoping for a good dec. like last season. Probably had 4-6 shooters on cam so far. Guess im fortunate to have seen over 40 deer off the stand in my new Crawford co. club.


----------



## marknga

Hope to get out tomorrow morning. This week should have been really good but I was down and out with the crud. 
See what happens Sunday morning before the rain.


----------



## deerbandit

benbishop6602 said:


> Been a tough year. Seen deer every weekend  since black powder weekend , but big boy aint come out yet. Hoping for a good dec. like last season. Probably had 4-6 shooters on cam so far. Guess im fortunate to have seen over 40 deer off the stand in my new Crawford co. club.



Where's your club located?


----------



## benbishop6602

*crawford co.*

Club is about 20minutes or so west of macon just off old Knoxville rd.


----------



## marknga

Hunted Sunday morning, the rain started falling about 8:00. Hunted til 10:30 and didn't see anything. Still getting does and little bucks on cam, mostly at night.
Did find some real fresh buck sign. Scrapes and rubs.
Weather and moon will be RIGHT the end of this week.


----------



## davidf

i pulled card from camera after letting it sit for 4 days. i had a lot of does a 1 little buck  most pictures are at night. i'm seeing the same thing as far as buck sign it seems every time i go in i'm seeing new rubs and scrapes. this is my first full year hunting crawford county and i have to say it has me confused.


----------



## marknga

Hunted powerline yesterday afternoon (tuesday) and didn't see a thing. Cam had a couple does, little 7 pt and a pack of coyotes.

Still think Friday and Saturday this week could be real good. Hope so!


----------



## benbishop6602

*weekend*

Goin down this weekend hopefully these cool temps will get them stirring some.


----------



## Slewfoot

*This Weekend*



marknga said:


> Hunted powerline yesterday afternoon (tuesday) and didn't see a thing. Cam had a couple does, little 7 pt and a pack of coyotes.
> 
> Still think Friday and Saturday this week could be real good. Hope so!



I hope so!  I have not had the chance to go all season but I am headed to Ellaville tomorrow afternoon for a Sat and Sunday hunt since the cold is coming.  Hope they are moving good.  I just mainly want to get out in the woods and see the sunrise on God's creation.


----------



## deerbandit

We've got two guys at our camp right now and they haven't seen a deer from the stand yet. The hunted all day yesterday and this morning so far, they jump three after doing so stand maintenance at lunch time today. Their cameras are showing a lot of night time movement.


----------



## davidf

hunted all day saturday and did not see anything. on a positive note the plots i planted right before the rain are coming up.


----------



## 270buck

Haven't seen one yet. Worse season I've had.


----------



## benbishop6602

*tough year on bucks*

Didn't see any deer till end of archery. Have seen over 
40 off stand so far. Havent seen any in two weekends . Guess ill miss my first weekend this season due to work this sat.. G L to you Crawford co. guys/gals  still hanging in there !


----------



## marknga

I hunted Sunday and yesterday. Saw one Sunday.
Probably last chance for awhile.
Good luck to all of you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## benbishop6602

*one more weekend*

Saw 4 does sat am, 2 does sat pm. One more weekend to get it done in Crawford co.


----------



## davidf

been laid up sick the last 2 weekends haven't made it to the woods. hoping to make it out saturday need to put 1 in freezer need the meat.


----------



## marknga

Well that is that. Hunted the last morning and didn't see a creature.
Great season though. Passed up a couple of bucks that hopefully will dodge the cars and trucks and make to next year.
May have to try turkey hunting this year.
Mark


----------



## davidf

i never pulled the trigger this  season but i have to say it was a success. as i have gotten older i have learned  the hunt is not about the kill but all about the experience. this was my first season hunting my own  property i saw several deer and let them walk. i watched the sun rise and set on the place i will be retiring at in a few years. we are breaking ground with in the next couple of weeks on our cabin.  looking forward to hunting a few squirrels and getting ready for turkey season.


----------



## marknga

davidf said:


> i never pulled the trigger this  season but i have to say it was a success. as i have gotten older i have learned  the hunt is not about the kill but all about the experience. this was my first season hunting my own  property i saw several deer and let them walk. i watched the sun rise and set on the place i will be retiring at in a few years. we are breaking ground with in the next couple of weeks on our cabin.  looking forward to hunting a few squirrels and getting ready for turkey season.



Sounds like a great plan. Good luck.


----------



## davidf

Its getting  close to turkey season have planted some clover plots and seeing a lot of birds. Pulled in yesterday after work  to check on the block guys and had a yard full of birds.


----------



## mizuno24jad

Quiet this morning in Crawford


----------



## davidf

Quiet at my place also


----------



## davidf

how was everyone turkey season it was tuff hunting in my woods.


----------



## mizuno24jad

davidf said:


> how was everyone turkey season it was tuff hunting in my woods.




 very tough in our woods, only heard gobbling one morning, never did see a tom, but we also had 300 acres of our hardwoods cut last summer so it screwed everything up


----------



## davidf

*who running cameras*

i put mine out last weekend, been busy working on the cabin and haven't  had much spare time. looking forward to seeing how they
 are growing.


----------



## marknga

I have a couple out. Will probably put up a couple more closer to the season. Last year I had several small bucks and a couple bachelor groups that were steady visitors. Haven't checked in a couple of weeks.


----------



## davidf

i pulled mine and had a few small bucks and does. i haven't gotten the first picture of fawns not sure what to think of that.


----------



## marknga

Need to get this up and running again.
Few pictures but not much happening. Moved a couple cameras and hope to get some action.


----------



## davidf

well the fawns showed up with the does and same group of young bucks. moving cameras around to see what is walking the woods on the other side of property. these cooler mornings are nice the wait is almost over.


----------



## marknga

Didn't get to hunt opening weekend. Hoping to in the morning.


----------



## davidf

it's getting close.  i don't bow hunt but will out saturday with muzzle loader. the bucks are starting to show up on camera hopefully they stay on the day time pattern.


----------



## davidf

seen several deer saturday had 1 of my good bucks slip by me. had a lone doe come out a little after 11 decided to put her in the freezer as luck would have it ever time i got her to stop  i didn't have a shot. it was good to be back in the woods.


----------



## mizuno24jad

Seen a bunch of does feeding, no antlers moving yet


----------



## eavega

We've seen a bunch on the land; Saturday we saw a few does, buddy's rifle misfired on a 6 Pt buck, I missed an 8 pt beast (lesson learned, verify the sighting on your rifle when you switch ammo) and nailed a spike buck on Sunday.  Sunday night the trail cam picked up a couple of bucks tussling... looks like its gonna be a good season!!


----------



## ixibiggreg

Been seeing deer on every sit since gun opener. 7 this morning with a shooter 450yds out. Bucks (all young) have been showing signs of feeling frisky. All doe's are usually alone or with little ones. Heard a buck opening morn before daylight in a creek bottom making noise, checked around in there and i found a shredded sapling along with two scrapes. Tracks everywhere, seeing new scrapes since the rain Monday. Watched a little buck intercept two doe Mon eve, he was tearing brush up when he got to them but they could care less. Finally looking like we're going to have a decent cooler fall than last year. I'm seeing a lot more action so far than i did same time last year.


----------



## davidf

Saw deer everyday i hunted this week. Got a big bodied 7 wednesday morning his neck was swollen and his hocks where stinking. Hoping this cold snap gets the big boys moving.


----------



## davidf

3 good bucks taken in the last week off my place and neighbors. None where chasing just cruising.


----------



## mizuno24jad

The full moon and hot weather has been rough on me in southern Crawford, the past several days have been way slow, hopefully cooler weather later this week will fire them back up


----------



## deerbandit

Planning on going down to my club the Friday after Thanksgiving, what’s the movement been like the past week?


----------



## davidf

the mornings have been the most active time for me. i've seen more between 8 -12 than the evenings. over all seeing more this year than the past few years.


----------



## davidf

Hows everyones bow deason going?


----------



## davidf

First sit of the year enjoying this cooler weather. Had a decent buck ease thru a little before 8 fells good to be back in the tree.


----------



## eavega

First sit of the year on Saturday for rifle opening day.  3 little does in the morning in the green field near the creek, hung out for a while before easing back into the woods.  Storm blew through early afternoon, but back in the tree stand by 4 PM.  Shot a 6-point asymmetrical buck less than an hour later.  Cam had him right in that area for the last couple of weeks.  I'll be back for the rut!!


----------



## davidf

Congratulations on the deer, i took advantage of the storm to catch a quick nap. Finished off Saturday with turkeys no deer. Hunted sunday morning didn't see anything will be back Saturday.


----------



## eavega

**** Skippy about Sunday!  Not even the squirrels were moving Sunday morning!  I think it was the bright moon that kept them out all night and they bedded down before sunrise...


----------



## John2

Bucks were cruising this past weekend.  Saw 4 different 2 year old 8ptrs and a few other smaller bucks.  Sadly no big boys.


----------



## davidf

Last day of work for a week hoping this cold front gets them moving. Good luck everyone in the woods....be safe


----------



## ixibiggreg

Lots of action where i'm at just over the line north of Ft Valley. Didn't get out during the wet weather we had at all. Went fri morning, didn't see anything but I had to sit in a area with a small view of a road since my tripod was on it's side. Killed this 13pt this morning before 7:30 after watching two small guys sparring, he came up the hill to check out the noise. Got down to him, and could hear chasing/grunting in two different spots so i hunkered down and was ready lol. Happy to see the action is going good after missing almost two weeks of hunting. Over 15 different bucks i've witnessed and the cameras picked up, this guy may have been on film in August but the picture is from a foggy morning.....not sure. Morning's are when it's most active so far this season for me. Get in a tree and good luck, they're feeling good since it ain't wet out no more hahahaha


----------



## HughW2

Congrats!

Very nice buck!

Hugh


----------



## MOTS

Went to a funeral today and traveled through Perry to Thomaston. Beautiful country, looks like a deer paradise too.


----------



## eavega

So I took my 12-year-old daughter on her first hunt yesterday.  Left Alpharetta at 3:30 AM to be in the stand at Roberta by 6 AM.  Foggy as all heck.  Got turned around on the trail to the stand and actually ended up coming up the long green field instead of the back way.  Thought I had busted the field, so I concentrated on the woods to the north.  On a friends tip, I tried a hand warmer wrapped in toilet paper and soaked in "Golden Estrus" hanging from a tree.  Wind was very light out of the north-northwest.  About 15 min before sunrise, three does stroll into the shooting lane.  My daughter has the gun, I'm just there to help direct and spot.  She gets a big nanny doe in the scope, but the adrenaline kicks in and she gets too excited to shoot.  All three wander away towards the east.  I tell her to sit tight, as there may be a buck either chasing or cruising in the area. The adrenaline rush is over, and the short night of sleep catches up with her, and she falls asleep leaning on me.  Sure enough, about an hour later, a buck comes at a fast trot down the green field.  Very purposeful, nose down sniffing and searching.  I nudge my daughter and point down the field at the buck heading straight for the stand.  She lines up the shot, and when he turns slightly, she pulls the trigger on an 8-point basket buck!


----------



## Birddog76

Has anyone heard or seen many birds around crawford . Was there couple weeks ago it was quiet.


----------



## eavega

All right!  Primitive weapons this weekend, gun next weekend!  How's it been down in Crawford County?  I've been down a couple of times since September; once to throw away a couple hundred dollars in seed (since there has been no rain since we planted the fields around Labor day) and once to check cams on my way down to Florida for a little vacation.  Any hunting reports?  Deer moving?  Early? Late?


----------



## davidf

First time in the woods this season  getting a lot of pictures of good bucks this year. More day pictures than usual looking forward to see what this season.  Good luck and be safe


----------



## davidf

has any one heard any gobbling its been quite around my part of the county


----------



## Rodneyco52

Anyone here Hunt  Knoxville area near Fair play Hill Road


----------



## davidf

its getting close, i got my cameras out getting a lot of doe and fawn pictures this year which is a welcome site. i have more this year than the last 2 years combined. got several young bucks and a few good ones. i usually don't start getting the big buck pictures until the later part of September.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers

Any have any luck yet? I got a few shooter bucks. We are south of Roberta.


----------



## davidf

bucks are starting to show up i'm getting some good day pictures. i don't bow hunt so i'll be in the woods this weekend with the muzzle loader.  i'm west of roberta about 3 miles.


----------

